# Trim tabs electric or manual



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lenco


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Whichever fits your budget.


----------



## Castman (Sep 22, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Whichever fits your budget.


I was looking a Lemco (PRICEY) and I found a Bennet that locks flat. I don't want a tab that is in the down position when poling. Any thoughts?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Trim them up when not running.

Bennett and Lenco will stay up. The one that is on a hydraulic arm will remain in the down position.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I second the Lencos.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

How hard is it to switch from hydraulic tabs to electric? Just replacing the actuators and wiring it up? I need to do that as i dont have the hydraulic tank anymore.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

SFL_Mirage said:


> How hard is it to switch from hydraulic tabs to electric? Just replacing the actuators and wiring it up? I need to do that as i dont have the hydraulic tank anymore.


piece of cake doing the lencos ......if you are thinking of using the bennet tabs I do not have a clue....may be crossover kits...I seem to remember bennet had a hydo. to electric kit for their tabs


----------



## Castman (Sep 22, 2019)

Seems Lencos are the way to go. I was reading about the plaining pad on boat hull options. There was very little about flat bottom boats at the transom. I am assuming that the pad extends across the whole bottom. Are trim tabs necessary on flat bottom boats?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Castman said:


> Seems Lencos are the way to go. I was reading about the plaining pad on boat hull options. There was very little about flat bottom boats at the transom. I am assuming that the pad extends across the whole bottom. Are trim tabs necessary on flat bottom boats?


Put it this way- I’ll never own another boat without trim tabs.


----------



## Castman (Sep 22, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Put it this way- I’ll never own another boat without trim tabs.


That said it all.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I have Bennett bolt electric tabs, they are great and easy to install. 
I do believe they sell a conversion kit between the two but ask their customer service, they were super helpful when I was going through the decision making process on tabs for my current boat.

As said above I could never go back to not having them, way too many advantages especially on a small shallow water boat.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Think of them as suspension on a car, a boat does not have it. Suspension on a vehicle tries to maintain a designed ride and level, or maybe as pitch and yaw on an aircraft. Tabs are a must on 90% of small boats. They provide more control of boats ride and performance. Like AMEX commercials, don’t leave dock without them. I’m an an owner of Lenco.


----------

